# Some questions on my Severum



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

1. How do you sex them?
2. What kind of plants are ok with them?
3. How big do they get?
4. How should the aqauscape look?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

1-Ive told you a million times, yours is too small. When he gets older if hes a male he will have almost "tribal" looking marks on his face and body. You could also (more accurately) vent him.

2- Tough plants like java fern and amazon swords will work well.

3- A big male can reach 10" or so. They are supposed to be able to reach 12", but 8-10 is more common. If its a female it should stop growing at around 7-8", or at least grow so slowly you wont know the difference.

4-I like a natural, "amazonian" biotope for SA cichlids, the unnatural stuff just looks really tacky with these guys. I would do either pool filter sand bottom, or fine brown/black gravel, with some river rocks, driftwood, sword plants. Also, a black background or a natural rocky one completes the look. For the aquascape, you should have enough swimming room for your potentially sizeable fish, while having enough decor so that he/she doesnt get bored. Severums are VERY personable fish, especially when they get older, and enjoy digging, pushing things, and playing games

Good luck mark!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Can I ask you something? Why do you keep getting fish you seem to know very little about? Why not research before you buy?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Relax tina. I told him basic care and things of that nature in chat, and he is buying this guy a 55 gallon tank. Hes not doing that badly at all.

And BTW, in that size tank with the severum you could have something like a small eartheater or maybe a firemouth as well.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm just asking because he always seems to be asking for IDs and information on fish he's bought and doesn't know anything about. Just wondering why that is.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

this is the first time in a long time that i have asked


----------

